# 120 litre stocking



## PetPerson333

Hi everyone, I might be getting a bigger tank of 120 litres with my Christmas money. I am wondering what I should stock it with if I do manage to get it. 

I am actually leaning towards 2 fancy goldfish at the moment as I have had so many problems with tropical fish in the past. What kind of goldfish are suitable for my tank? 

Would you go for goldfish or tropical? 

Thanks, PetPerson333


----------



## labradrk

Definitely tropical for that size. I would do a mixed community of hardy but peaceful tetra types, with maybe a pair of Electric Blue or German Rams as your centerpiece fish.


----------



## magpie

I'd steer clear of goldfish, as 120L would be a pretty tight squeeze for a pair of fancies, they really need something closer to 140-160L.

Personally I'd go tropical, and I'd go nano-crazy 

You could have a lovely big shoal of some nice, bright tiny fish, like celestial pearl danios, green neons or ember tetras, with a decent group of pygmy corys for the bottom.

Or if you prefer cold water, you could go for wcm minnows instead?

However, what you will be able to keep successfully depends on what kind of water you have. Do you know the KH & GH of your tap water? And the pH after leaving it for 24 hours? That will help you decide what species might do best in your tank


----------



## PetPerson333

magpie said:


> I'd steer clear of goldfish, as 120L would be a pretty tight squeeze for a pair of fancies, they really need something closer to 140-160L.
> 
> Personally I'd go tropical, and I'd go nano-crazy
> 
> You could have a lovely big shoal of some nice, bright tiny fish, like celestial pearl danios, green neons or ember tetras, with a decent group of pygmy corys for the bottom.
> 
> Or if you prefer cold water, you could go for wcm minnows instead?
> 
> However, what you will be able to keep successfully depends on what kind of water you have. Do you know the KH & GH of your tap water? And the pH after leaving it for 24 hours? That will help you decide what species might do best in your tank


Thanks for the posts, my ph is about 7.4 but I don't have a test kit for KH and GH.


----------



## NaomiM

If you look on your water board's website, it should be able to give you a general idea of the water hardness (for example, mine tells me my water is 'moderately hard').

pH 7.4 is nice and neutral, so should give you plenty of options 

And if you do a fishless cycle, that should set you up for success


----------

